# Conflict of interest - Working in two coffee shops?



## Aficianado (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey guys, first off, i'm new here so I hope I've posted this rather off topic subject matter in the correct area, if I havn't please kick my ass out. So I've been working at a small local coffee shop since it's inception and opening, it's a nice place to work, great people and most importantly real attention to delivering fantastic coffee, every time. I've been provided with top quality training and a real insight to the roastary etc etc. I like working in this particular place. However, with many different baristas working all different shifts I do see things that I'm not too keen on, wild variations in the quality that's being put out there, misinformation given to customers and all those things. It's an expanding business and times are tough so corners appear to be being cut in the overall scheme of things. Regardless! I still love it, lets not forget, I still get to do my favourite thing.So I've seen a job posting for a local cafe, much smaller, far less custom but a great concept, some fantastic equipment and a clear love for coffee that's brought across to every customer. I'm going to be speaking to the proprietor on saturday afternoon about a possible trial, to see how they like me and how I like them. My question is, does it do me any favours to be working at two different coffee shops as a barista, is it going to hamper my consistency at each location with the different equipment (perhaps not so much, I am very familiar) and again most importantly the different coffee! Obviously as someone who cares mostly for my own ability to produce a quality product I like to think that I can remain impartial as far as business goes but can anyone spot any potential pros and/or cons to taking on this type of work or has anybody been down this path before?Thank you.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you got the skillz then you got the skillz

You might have to adjust tamp or tamp style between cafés depending on how they dial in their coffee, so may effect muscle memory . But really again if you have a simple tamp technique it should be transferable between cafés and machines and is the variable that makes least difference .

You might have to get used to operating different grinders and machines

The owners might expect a certain pace of work that will be different between the two places

Nothing insurmountable ?

Sometimes just stuff being in different places ( tamps , jugs , cloths ) can Thorpe people put of a " routine " . People In general are creatures of habit...

Perhaps one of huge pros can give you a better real life insight other than my hypothetical ramblings.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It seems like you have a lot of concern for the business you work in, which is great. Think of where you will be happier, obviously this other place is new to you and you dont know how it will go, but its worth trying out to see if it fits. If its a smaller place and you have the clear passion you seem to have you could very well find yourself heavily influencing the business going forward, and there is not much that is more satisfying than making a real difference to the place you work. Just being a worker is mundane, helping shape a business is completely fulfilling.

So just for your own interests I would suggest you give it a go, the experience you gain will be invaluable in your future.


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

If you are as passionate as it sounds, and you can show that if you take a little longer to prepare the result is much better, then the owner of the smaller place will more than likely recognise this. You never know, they may end up looking to you to help improve what they offer! I may be a so-called expert in coffee, but if I had someone working for me who came with ideas and showed they were damn good at what they did, I would happily look to them for suggestions.

Go for it, and let us all know how you get on. Good luck


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Job satisfaction is key. If you can see yourself being happy in your work then go for it.

As has been said previously, helping push a business forwards is immensely fulfilling. You have a chance to have input on an outcome of a business opportunity.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Aficianado said:


> Hey guys, first off, i'm new here so I hope I've posted this rather off topic subject matter in the correct area, if I havn't please kick my ass out. So I've been working at a small local coffee shop since it's inception and opening, it's a nice place to work, great people and most importantly real attention to delivering fantastic coffee, every time. I've been provided with top quality training and a real insight to the roastary etc etc. I like working in this particular place. However, with many different baristas working all different shifts I do see things that I'm not too keen on, wild variations in the quality that's being put out there, misinformation given to customers and all those things. It's an expanding business and times are tough so corners appear to be being cut in the overall scheme of things. Regardless! I still love it, lets not forget, I still get to do my favourite thing.So I've seen a job posting for a local cafe, much smaller, far less custom but a great concept, some fantastic equipment and a clear love for coffee that's brought across to every customer. I'm going to be speaking to the proprietor on saturday afternoon about a possible trial, to see how they like me and how I like them. My question is, does it do me any favours to be working at two different coffee shops as a barista, is it going to hamper my consistency at each location with the different equipment (perhaps not so much, I am very familiar) and again most importantly the different coffee! Obviously as someone who cares mostly for my own ability to produce a quality product I like to think that I can remain impartial as far as business goes but can anyone spot any potential pros and/or cons to taking on this type of work or has anybody been down this path before?Thank you.


Where are you based?


----------



## Aficianado (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks very much guys, more helpful than I could have asked for. Due to the hours available and my commitments/financial requirements I've decided that if they do like me it would suit me to take on just a little more hours to supplement my current. I'm not looking for a significant increase in my wage by doing this, it is 100% for my own learning, I want to get used to a service environment with multiple machines and I'd like to be familiar with different styles of service as well as getting experience of working with different varieties of coffee under my belt. I don't know if it could lead to anything, but like I may have said, I really love doing it so it's all gain for me. As for adding to the business and pushing it forward, yes I have a little prior experience of this and it is indeed very satisfying. Something I'd love to share with both establishments (and more importantly my customers) is my more recently found love with pour over and presentation of pour over methods, I think it's really quite something to walk into a small coffee shop and find that there's more than your espresso based coffees available that you can watch being prepared in front of you.



DannyMontez said:


> Where are you based?


Currently I'm based in Belfast.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, stick around here anyway Afi, there is a lot to be mutually learned


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Ultimately the decision about whether you could work in 2 places will be made by your current employer

Here in London a number of baristas 'guest shift' to help with staffing issues. But this is fairly unique and with a much larger city the locations are usually far enough apart to not worry about losing customers who might follow a barista

Some places have clauses in their contracts forbidding their staff to do this

Don't take our advice without consulting your manager first


----------



## Aficianado (Sep 15, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Ultimately the decision about whether you could work in 2 places will be made by your current employerHere in London a number of baristas 'guest shift' to help with staffing issues. But this is fairly unique and with a much larger city the locations are usually far enough apart to not worry about losing customers who might follow a baristaSome places have clauses in their contracts forbidding their staff to do thisDon't take our advice without consulting your manager first


Indeed, this was definitely a concern to begin with. I requested a copy of the last contract I signed and gave the reason for which I wanted to review it, as it turns out there has never been such a clause (which is rare, in my experience) and to top it off I have not renewed my contract when due so I'm glad I did check! So in this regard I'm quite fortunate.


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

Was there any specific reason why you never had a copy of your employment contract before? Find it odd if you weren't given a copy as it's good practice at the very least to give the employee a copy of the contract which they sign.

Occasionally there are exclusion zones written into contracts to prevent people from leaving and going to work in a similar role close to where the previous employer is, but these exclusions are aimed at high-earners who may take business with them, and especially if they're aiming to set up business themselves. Generally these type of clauses are a waster of paper and ink. As long as any second job does not interfere with your primary job, then the employer can't stop you from taking on a second job no matter what is written into the contract as your legal right to work trumps anything on paper.

Besides, as you've said the contract has run out anyway so this doesn't matter does it?


----------

